# More gear maintenance - plugs this time - the Rapala sub walk series...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Capt. I'm still throwing those sub walks since you turned me onto them so many years ago. Now I need to learn how to make new bucktails.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That’s the easy part…


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like I need to swing by your place again one day and sit with you for a spell. Lol


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nothing beats a top water bite. My go to every start to a morning!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What makes this model valuable to me... is that they aren't topwater baits at all (the "sub walk" part...). but you can walk the dog with them after they sink a bit and work them two to three feet deep. Some of the hits they draw will get your attention...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Still ramping up for the coming season (in this case "season" means winter and spring when all our visitors show up - and like many guides - my busiest time of the year....). As always keeping hardbaits or plugs in good shape means new hooks -and maybe a bit more. In this case all the rear hooks on this group of lures were toast, needing replacement - and I needed not only new trebles but with bucktail and flash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, I've got dozens of treble hooks you can have--all brand new, recently removed and replaced with single inline hooks. Let me know if you want them.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Absolutely Dave, thanks...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Absolutely Dave, thanks...


I'll drop 'em off!


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> ...and I needed not only new trebles...with the barbs on each hook pinched down...



Capt. Bob,

You're choice to use trebles caught my eye, even though you mash the barbs.
A while back, I started replacing the trebles with singles as soon as the lure is out of the package and would like to know your thoughts on this.

It seemed to me the trebles are harder on the fish, especially when trying to get more than one hook out or the trailer sticks the fish as well. I am also a victim of fish thrashing at the wrong moment and sticking me with the trailer.

I haven't noticed much, if any, difference in hook up and landing rates with the singles.

Thoughts?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Guess I’m a bit old fashioned (understatement).


----------

